# net.eth0 (solved) and evdev (NOT SOLVED) problems

## eae

Hi, I have run an update world (on ~amd64), then something went wrong and I had to reset my pc. When I rebooted, two scary problems started to occur. First of all, when trying to start net.eth0 at boot, I receive the following error: 

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting eth1
> 
>  *     adsl does not support the required function provides
> 
>  *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed
> ...

 

then, when I try to start X I get the following:

```
(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "evdev"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: evdev

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Buttons" "8"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 7 and 8

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 8

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

(**) Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0"

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

No core pointer

```

As you see, I am using evdev to get the extra mouse buttons to work. If I replace the evdev protocol with the normal imps2, in xorg.conf, X starts and the mouse works.

So, I hope that someone will help me to understand what happened; I have no idea on what can link these two different problems, and I wasn't sure in what section of the forum to ask. Please help me!   :Sad: Last edited by eae on Mon Nov 21, 2005 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

so what is your /etc/conf.d/net

and what output gives 

```

ifconfig

```

----------

## eae

/etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth1="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"
```

I now changed it to 

```
config_eth1=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

config_eth0=( "207.170.82.202/24" )

```

but nothing changed.

```
# ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:73:C7:11

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:223666 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:633530 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:66766362 (63.6 Mb)  TX bytes:58941872 (56.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xb000

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:87.2.220.238  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:223285 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:633150 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:61828124 (58.9 Mb)  TX bytes:44989688 (42.9 Mb)

```

Adsl runs fine; I can also do 

```
# ifconfig eth0 207.170.82.202
```

and it works without complaining.

Well, I don't even think that I need net.eth* in my startups scripts since I only use 1 ethernet card, for adsl.

The worst problem is evdev, because I really need the extra mouse buttons. Also another thing that I noticed is that kde and kde apps take forever to start up (tens of minutes)...

----------

## gdi2k

I'm having the evdev problem too since I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (using x86). Here's what worked before the update (using 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 previously):

```
     Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

        Option      "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver" 

        Option      "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0"

        Option      "Buttons" "10"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

        Option      "Resolution" "800"
```

But that now Xorg reports the same "cannot open input device" message as mentioned by eae. Reverting back to the "ExplorerPS/2" protocol works, but I need evdev to get all the mouse buttons on my Logitech MX700 working. 

My wireless LAN also failed to come up with the new kernel (it would simply time out starting wpa_supplicant), but I managed to solve that by upgrading ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to ~x86 versions, which I don't like doing if the kernel is supposed to be stable.

----------

## eae

The point is that I did not upgrade the kernel. Of course when I did emerge world it downloaded some kernel sources, but this alone shouldn't mess up anything.

Anyways I discovered that doing

```
rmmod evdev

modprobe evdev
```

fixes the mouse problem. Still things are pretty messed up: kde hangs at "starting services" or something like that (where can I find a log of kde startup?), and I noticed that "lo" has the same problems of net.eth* ("iproute2 does not support the required function provides").

----------

## eae

Ok, wait a minute. I just saw that when I upgraded world, I installed glibc 2.3.6, can this be the problem? (since the rest of the system is compiled with 2.3.5 I think)

Should I recompile everything with the new glibc?

(and what's the commend to do that? emerge -avuD world?)

edit: I guess it's emerge -e world

So, should I do that? Or is there a faster solution I should try first?

edit again...: the net problems and slow kde startup have been solved doing etc-update...   :Embarassed: 

Anyways the strange evdev problem persists: I have to rmmod evdev; modprobe evdev to get my mouse working.

----------

## frekvent

I have the same problem, I'll do the 'emerge -e world' fix of the problem.

Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

(btw, could you add [Solved] to the thread Header)

----------

## eae

 *frekvent wrote:*   

> I have the same problem, I'll do the 'emerge -e world' fix of the problem.
> 
> Thanks for the help 
> 
> (btw, could you add [Solved] to the thread Header)

 

Wait, to solve the eth problem I just did etc-update, no emerge -e world.

And the evdev problem is not yet solved, I still have to do rmmod evdev; modprobe evdev every time after boot. So still looking for suggestions.   :Smile: 

----------

## eae

I bump since the evdev problem is still there. I tried to put 

```
rmmod evdev

modprobe evdev
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start. The result? Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and I have to reload the module yet another time to get X to start.

----------

## lusken

I had the same problem. But rmmod evdev said that evdev wasn't loaded... 

I put evdev into /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and it solved my problems.

----------

